# The bolt and rezound isn't the only phone that uses the same battery.



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Found out my wifes HTC merge uses the same battery. It's just flipped and that's it. So 3 with the same style of battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah. I had to buy a new phone and the guy had a merge battery along with the original. Now i have two original batteries, two extended, two rezound, and one merge battery lol.


----------



## Hellboy (May 8, 2012)

Yeah my wife was getting mad about her merge battery lasting all night. She wanted to get a charger at work and was afraid she would get busted at work. So when looking at merge batteries I was like they look like mine flipped. So when she got home I asked her for her phone and look at the battery and sure enough it looked like mine but flipped. O made sure the resounded battery positive and negative lined up on it like the merge battery and they did and I popped it in and worked like a charm. So being the kind loving husband that I am. I let her use my rezound battery and see how long that lasts her and use her merge as a backup. I have another thunderbolt battery floating somewhere around the house. Anyone know where I can get a wall charger for cheap that charges the batteries alone?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

I think amazon has them for like $13.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I got some for a few buck.s Granted one broke right away and the other is still working good.


----------



## hall (Sep 29, 2011)

It's not surprising that multiple phones share batteries. That's smart designing on any manufacturer's part. Now, if they assigned different part numbers that the end-user sees and they're only common "internally" to HTC or their battery supplier, that's disappointing.

I do recall that the Eris and Incredible used the same battery.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cyborg03 (Sep 4, 2011)

It's cheaper for all

sent from my rooted thunderbolt


----------

